# Raising base cabinets for bar



## sclancy

In the process of designing a basement bar area and using stock kitchen base cabinets. HO does not want the typical two tier raised counter for the bar island. Instead HO is asking to have us raise up the base cabinets on an extended height base platform/toe kick to get to a standard 40-42" bar height. I am concerned that the added 6" to the standard toe kick will throw the cabinet out of proportion. I have searched for pictures of this and cannot find anyone who has modified stock base cabinets this way. Anyone done it? pics?

Other suggestions to get stock 34 1/2"H base cabinets up to bar height? Maybe an extended base platform tiled to match the floor that includes a footrest extending on the backside of the bar island?


----------



## MarkJames

sclancy said:


> In the process of designing a basement bar area and using stock kitchen base cabinets. HO does not want the typical two tier raised counter for the bar island. Instead HO is asking to have us raise up the base cabinets on an extended height base platform/toe kick to get to a standard 40-42" bar height. I am concerned that the added 6" to the standard toe kick will throw the cabinet out of proportion. I have searched for pictures of this and cannot find anyone who has modified stock base cabinets this way. Anyone done it? pics?
> 
> Other suggestions to get stock 34 1/2"H base cabinets up to bar height? Maybe an extended base platform tiled to match the floor that includes a footrest extending on the backside of the bar island?


Just a thought...make a step to put one's feet on.


----------



## Philament

Make a 6” open shelf to hold glassware under the counter top with supports where needed for counter top


----------



## CharlieDelta

Is there a reason the client doesn't want the standard style 2 tier (countertop + bartop) bartop?


----------



## sclancy

HO simply wants single height counter at bar height. Thinks the two tier counter top looks too much like a kitchen - this is a basement bar.


----------



## builditguy

I have done this. A platform at the bottom. Base cabinets. Then the top.

For some reason I think we went back and cut the toe kick off the cabinets. Might have been something to do with the chairs he bought.

I know it also had to be high enough for a small fridge under the bar. One of the taller fridges not the small cube ones.

Base cabinets are 34". Bottom platform about 6". = 40" 
If you put a wood bar rail around the front perimeter, that will add another 2".


----------



## perkins25

I'm not sure why they would want them raises. I have a feeling they wont like it after it is all done. I get the whole kitchen look thing but you can do that kind of look without making it look like a kitchen at all. Just have a center area with glass shelves for the booze and on each side have the cabinets go all the way down to house glasses. 

Like this:


----------



## greg24k

Tell them people seating down will feel comfortable but people who make drinks on the other side will not. Working countertop should be 36" high.

But if that's what they want, jack the cabinets up and trim it out, give them what they want and make sure you specify the height and have them sign off on it.


----------



## ACManHouston

I am sure you can do this without issues, and if they are completely sure on it even if it does come at a risk of future balance issues, then that is on them. Just do what they want and take your money. Sometimes you have to just bite it.


----------



## rblakes1

How deep do they want them? I have used tall wall cabinets before with a knee wall behind them to anchor in to and add support.


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> How deep do they want them? I have used tall wall cabinets before with a knee wall behind them to anchor in to and add support.


That is how I do them also
42" uppers, sometimes back to back, remove doors behind the bar if they get in the way


----------



## cvtsf

Can you do a 3D in sketch-up or something? show them the options


----------

